# Photo's be gone!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just noticed that the threads that I created with Tapa Talk no longer have the photos anymore, BOOOOOOO! It will be too hard to replace them so those threads are now dead and boring!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2015)

can you link me to one of them so i can see?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

Here ya go

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183276/testing-out-the-lemon-squeezer


----------

